# Noma Station upgrade



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Finally got my Noma talking station upgraded and it talks again. I found a seller on eBay who has an upgrade kit that is easy to install and the end result is your old broken station sounds better than new.

Here is a link to the youtube video I made so you can see and hear it again.






For more information on the kit email John at [email protected]

here is a link to his eBay listing from where I first found out about this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOMA-Talking-Station-Sound-Unit-Train-17-28-32-or101-also-American-Flyer-Marx-/110933205028#vi-desc


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Very cool deal to revive and old piece of history :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I agree is sounds very nice, the light is certainly a nice addition.

Carl


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice station & the sound addition is wonderful.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a great use of modern technology to revive an old-school treasure. Nice video ... thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## plasticvillemayor (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's a way to do this without having to buy the "upgrade kit". I bought one last year, and it didn't work for very long. Now I just use my iphone on which I recorded the original announcement (from another youtube video about the "upgrade kit") and play it via a small bluetooth speaker that fits neatly within the cavity of the station. I can also add other vintage announcements and other sound effects.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Great solution Mayor. I guess we can take this a step further and take any sound recording and locate anywhere on the layout.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice video! And great ideas all around. Always wanted to fix the sound in my american flyer station. It just has lights now! Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course, you can buy the $13 BigDAWGS sound module, and record the sounds of your choice in there. You can have multiple announcements triggered by separate buttons with this product. You also don't need to be packing an iPhone to trigger the announcements.


----------

